# 17 Day Diet



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone doing it?


----------



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually heard about it the other day, I checked on the site, but have yet to do any "in-depth" reading on it. I'll check it out and let you know!


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm considering it. Borrowed the book from my mom. My grandmother gave it to her for her Christmas present, even though mom is currently on a diet that is WORKING for her! So, I borrowed the book to 1) get it out of mom's house, along with the negative feelings I'm sure were incurred with it's presence, and 2) to check it out. I'm not great a sticking to diets, but I'm trying to convince myself that I could stick one out for at least 17 days! LOL! Just started reading it last night...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been following it and lost 8.3 lbs in the first 17 days.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I lost 4 lbs the 2nd 17 days.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

roadless that is awesome! I just saw it again on Dr Phil and a friend and I are going to try it together. I am still s l o w l y losing but I would love to speed it up some.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

There is a forum at The Doctors website that is useful. Good luck to you! I think it will help to do it with a friend.
The recipe for taco salad and chicken soup in the book are quite good and both can be used in phase 1. The web site also has a thread for recipes.
It does feel great to wear a size smaller!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm starting on this the first of April which is Friday. I think I can do this for 17 days. I have the book and will get stocked in this week. I've made the chicken veggie soup and its good. So is the taco salad. Theres a great site for it on facebook.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

sounds interesting ...Ill have to check this out !!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Started today. Am having a cup of tea right now. I really like this diet. Theres so many people that are losing weight on it. Its only 12. something on Amazon for the book.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Had 2 boiled eggs, an orange and a cup of green tea for breakfast.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Book came today ! Will be starting this next week !!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am down over 15 lbs since I started.
I am eating very well.
I am also walking at least 20 minutes every morning .
I really like the chicken soup receipe and the turkey taco salads.
Last night I had a grilled turkey burger. I made some mediterraneen couscous that I added to the ground turkey before I formed the patties...yummy
Good luck everyone!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Woo Hoo roadless you're doing great and are such a good inspiration. I have my first weigh in Monday and can't wait. I'm doing so good I think. We just went grocery shopping Friday and got stocked up again.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just popping in to say I lost 6 lbs. this week. I'm so happy.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOOHOO toni48 !!!!! I am starting this soon ..... 
QUESTION --- In the first cycle, you can eat fruit after 2pm , right ?!?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

No fruit after 2 O'clock. And if you eat fruit flavored yogurt you can't eat it after 2. Good luck starting out.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow! You all are doing a great job!

I'm curious about what your allowed to eat in the first 17 days. (I'm happy with the Eat Clean diet but I wondered how the two compare).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HilltopDaisy said:


> Wow! You all are doing a great job!
> 
> I'm curious about what your allowed to eat in the first 17 days. (I'm happy with the Eat Clean diet but I wondered how the two compare).


Protein ( chicken breast, turkey breast, ground turkey , tuna , salmon , tilapia ,eggs ,sole ..)
Veggies ...
Low sugar fruit ( apples, oranges, all berries, grapefruit, peaches, pears, plums , red grapes ....

Pro biotics .. ( yogurt , Low fat milk , Live active cottage cheese, kefir ) 

theres REALLY tasty looking recipes in the book , lots of info ..... 

How does this compare to the Eat Clean Diet ??!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Miz Mary! Well, it looks pretty similar. The Eat Clean diet suggest 5-6 small meals per day, with some form of protein each time. That might be a boiled egg, a string cheese, a few almonds, tuna, chicken, etc. There are 3 phases, Tosca Reno calls them "Cooler 1, 2, and 3". Cooler 1 is the most restrictive, with just one apple or pear per day, one serving of whole grain (oatmeal, brown rice, etc.), one sweet potato, no dairy at all, lots of fibrous veggies. I've been following Cooler 2 which has been really easy. Tosca has a couple of boards that I follow, with great recipes and support. I subscribe to Eating Clean mag and I love it!

Oops, I forgot to say that Cooler 1 is for no longer than 2 weeks, and it's meant to break a plateau, etc., as it doesn't provide enough nutrients for long term eating.

In any event, it's wonderful that we are all striving for better health! Best of luck to us all. I saw a quote worth repeating ~ When I cheat, I cheat myself!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Made a nice taco salad last night and had one for lunch. Yummy. Its so filling.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How is everybody doing on this ?!?!?! I lost 5 lbs in about 10 days ...then slacked off .....back to again -- made me feel so much better when I ate this way !!!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm still on this way of eating. Have lost 14 lbs. so far....


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAY TO GO TONI !!!! Do you get tired of eating the same basic things ? I have lost on this way of eating and feel so much better !! Need to get back at it ..... you inspired me !!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've lost 16 lbs. so far.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What cycle are you on Toni ?! Im on about day 10 C1 ...have lost 6 lbs !! feel so good ...energy too !! GREAT JOB TONI !!!!!!


----------

